# Pages iOS : date et heure automatique



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

Je cherche comment insérer une date qui se met  à jour automatiquement dans la version iOS de Pages.

J'ai l'impression que ça n'existe pas.


----------



## USB09 (20 Juillet 2018)

Ce est pas qu’une impression. Mais j’imagine, pas essayé que l’on puisse importer un tableau Numbers avec une formule dessus.


----------

